# endesa fuengirola spain



## kathjohnson2 (May 29, 2014)

We inherited an apartment in Fuengirola 3 years ago. My husband had cancer and we could not go out to Spain. A solicitor was suppose to be dealing with everything. He has an electricity bill which is unresolved. He is not dealing with it or answering my emails. Does anyone have the email address for Endesa for Fuengirola I must try to resolve this myself. Regards Kath


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

kathjohnson2 said:


> We inherited an apartment in Fuengirola 3 years ago. My husband had cancer and we could not go out to Spain. A solicitor was suppose to be dealing with everything. He has an electricity bill which is unresolved. He is not dealing with it or answering my emails. Does anyone have the email address for Endesa for Fuengirola I must try to resolve this myself. Regards Kath


Endesa are difficult to deal with. You really need someone to deal with this who understands the language and the problem. Your Abogado is the one who should sort it out or get another lawyer. 
In the UK, you can get a notary who could help you sort this out. I'm not sure how much they would charge, but it is worth asking for their assistance. We had a notary in the UK sort a legal problem out for us, but that was over 20 years ago.


----------



## kathjohnson2 (May 29, 2014)

*Endesa Fuengirola*



Aron said:


> Endesa are difficult to deal with. You really need someone to deal with this who understands the language and the problem. Your Abogado is the one who should sort it out or get another lawyer.
> In the UK, you can get a notary who could help you sort this out. I'm not sure how much they would charge, but it is worth asking for their assistance. We had a notary in the UK sort a legal problem out for us, but that was over 20 years ago.


Many thanks for your help The notary I don't think would be any more expensive than our solicitor who is doing nothing. Regards Kath


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This looks interesting.
Ask an Spanish lawyer via on-line chat, over the phone, by-email or personally | iAbogado
I have to say I know* nothing* about them, but in theory, it's a great idea!!


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This looks interesting.
> Ask an Spanish lawyer via on-line chat, over the phone, by-email or personally | iAbogado
> I have to say I know* nothing* about them, but in theory, it's a great idea!!


I used them a few years ago with questions about inheritance matters. It was great to be able to call from home and receive answers to my questions. The time and money saved, the instant response, were very welcome at a difficult time.


----------



## kathjohnson2 (May 29, 2014)

Mant thanks will give it a go Regards Kath


----------



## kathjohnson2 (May 29, 2014)

Many thanks it is good to know this , will give it a try Regards Kath


----------

